# Turners Syndrome



## BabyBoyle

Hi ladies, 

Just wondering if any of you have any children who have been diagnosed with Turners Syndrome.

I have been told that my beautiful little girl has this, and just wanted to hear from anyone with experience with this.

Have done lots of research, but as you know, nothing beats personal experiences and stories..

Many thanks girls xxx


----------



## SammieGrace

Hi Hun, 
I don't have experience with Turner's, but I learned about it in school for psychology. I thought this might be helpful, it is about Living with Turner's Syndrome: https://www.turnersyndrome.org/living_with_ts.htm
I hope that helps!


----------



## BabyBoyle

thankyou xxxx


----------



## SammieGrace

Any time hun. I might be able to get a recommendation or two on good books on the subject from my child/adolescent graduate psych professor whose quite good with these things. As genetic syndromes go, I have heard a lot of positive things about girls with Turner's having lovely personalities and very good quality of life. Let me know if there is anything I can do for you! :flower:


----------



## maisiemoo

My best friend has turners syndrome (aged 29). She lives, I hate to use this word, but pretty normal life. She did well at school, college etc has a good career, happily married, side line modelling hobby and a great social life. She is very small, but perfectly in proportion.my friend did need to take hormone injections to aid growth. She has of late been found to have 30% hearing loss which ive been told is common amongst those with turners. I would say on the whole it hasn't impacted her life too greatly until recently - she is currently under going fertility treatment through the means of egg donorship as her overy (she only has one) doesn't work properly.


----------



## BabyDeacon

Hello my mum has tuners yes my biological mother.... she has lived a 'Normal' life had me with help of HRT, she will willingly talk to any one about it.


----------

